# WooHoo My first Birht announcment



## Kfin (Jun 23, 2010)

Padme did a great job. Thanks to everyone who helped out and answered all my questions. I don't know where I would be without TGS.

Out first was the Buck, he is a little bigger than his sister but they are pretty close to the same size I don't know what color to call him but I call him a Buckskin and White Paint.

























Second out was the Doe, I am calling her a cream and white paint.

























Both have eaten and Padme has passed the after birth. So I am taking a nap while the little ones sleep too.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

YAY!!!!! I am so glad all went well and you now have your first kidding under your belt. Good luck with the other 2 and enjoy those kids. Will you be retaining the doelings this year since you are selling the does?


----------



## Kfin (Jun 23, 2010)

Yes I am keeping all doelings I get. Hopefully I will get at least one more.

I am sooooo happy with the two little ones. They are great.

And WOW Padme's udder is fantastic for a FF. and I went to milk her for the first time a few minutes ago and I did not have to put her on the milk stand or tie her or anything, she just stood still while I milked her, and it was surprisingly easy to milk her, I got about a cup out and she still had plenty left, but I am so tired so I will milk her out again in an hour, I just wanted to relieve some of the pressure.


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

:leap: Congrats!!! The first is always special!!


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

Wow! they're adorable.


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

Yay! I'm so happy for you!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Congratulations :leap: :stars: 

Adorable healthy babies!! The little boy looks like he has wattles too, does he?

So glad that all went normal and I hope the next 2 are just as fast! :hug:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Too cute congrats.......... :thumb:


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

Yay! They are beautiful!!! :wink:


----------



## Mon Reve Farm (Jun 25, 2010)

So cute!!! Wattles?


----------



## Kfin (Jun 23, 2010)

Yes both of them have wattles, although the boys are bigger than the girls. I am so happy with them both.

I brought the cam inside and it is now on the kids if you want to see them live. Its on my website.


----------

